# How to combine 7 pictures into one picture?



## 10pmStalker

I cant figure out how to combine pictures onto one. I found a way to do it on a word program where I can move them around and resize them but I couldn't save that to a jif file


----------



## koala

If by "word program" you mean a word processor, this is not the best tool for image editing. You need an image editor. :wink:

You just need to create a large blank image, then paste the smaller images into it, rearranging and resizing as you go along, crop the final result and save to your chosen format. It shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes.

jif - do you mean gif, tif or jpeg?


----------



## 10pmStalker

I have photoshop now, I cant just paste pics onto one page. they overlap eachother, there is nothing to just paste it beside.


----------



## koala

Use the 'move' tool or hold down Ctrl to move the overlapped images around. You can position them anywhere above the background layer. Then when you're happy with the result, flatten the layers and save.


----------



## Inactive

you can increase the image area by using 
image>canvas size
if that's any help.


----------



## 10pmStalker

that is a big help freddy but I still cant put pictures beside eachother, niot sure what im doing wrong. I drag and drop a picture then move it to the spot I want then I drag another picture on but it opens a whole new page.


----------



## Inactive

to add 2 or more images into one image, the best thing is to open some/all of them first in PS. then create a new blank image big enough to place all these into it. you can make the canvas bigger if needed anyway. it will be necessary to be able to see this new blank image in PS along with the other images. you can organise this anyway you prefer. highlight an image, then left click and drag the background layer in that image and drop it over the new blank image in the background. do this with each image and you'll see them appear in the new blank image. then using the move tool (v) you can select each image and move them around. you can check the auto select on the top bar so that it won't be necessary to highlight a layer first before you need to move it.

i've attached an image giving a quick example.


----------

